# Busted Season



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*A lost season., A TOTAL BUST.*

I put the ice gear away this week and started growing some flats of flowers from seeds.

Only managed to get to Old State Park (Portage Lakes) for less than an hour this ice fishing season. Didn't even catch a dink bluegill.

Cannot ever recall an iceless season as this. 

ADIOS GUYS UNTIL FROST FORMS ON THE PUMPKINS AGAIN.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

The '11-'12 ice season....worst ever.....99.99% ice fishing free. I never even spooled up my rods, never bought bait, no propane, never checked any ponds for ice, never laced up my brand new ice fishing boots.......I cant beleive it. Based on the 10 day its truly over.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree...strange season. I never removed my ice fishing gear from storage, but did put new line on the ice fishing reel...just in case.  Last year was my first and best year of ice fishing and this year...well, a total opposite.

Oh well, I'll be in the kayak soon and catching some nice "post no ice" bluegills. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just rolled in from my work week taking me from Traverse City to Grand Rapids then Ann Arbor area. 10 inches of ice in the traverse area today, 
Cadillac shanties are out but no snow machines running, bout 10 inches of snow at Traverse also but dwindles quickly heading south. 4 people went through the ice yesterday all fishermen no one drowned, 2 guys each at 2 different lakes. Stopped at Silver Lake in the Pickney Rec Area just north of Ann Arbor on Territoral Rd, 3 clams out on the bay, so last ice is today or tomorrow if you are interested bet they are slamming big gills and all the pike they want. The ice looked shakey at best.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

It ain't over till the fat lady sings, and I'm heading to Mille Lacs Lake, in Minnesota, tomorrow where I expect to find her drunk and resting peacefully in her shanty. She has been drinking since December and is in no condition to sing at this time, as I understand it. If I am not mistaken, I will return with photographic proof of frozen waters capable of supporting man, vehicle, gear, captured aquatic game, and of course beer. Please wish me luck.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Not an ice guy but it even hurt us walleye guys who buy live bait! All the bait shops in my area quit selling minnows a month ago until spring because there hasn't been any ice! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think all of you ice fishing guys are a bit crazy, but I do feel bad for you when I drive by Mogadore and Wingfoot on my way to work every day. It's not for me, but if I can't fish in the winter, I'd at least like to see the ice men get their shot.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

With a tear in my eye I stored all my ice gear today. Only ice fished once this year. Hit Indian one day and only kept about fifteen gills. I had bought a new vex fl12 and used it one day. I am hoping for a good mushroom season to make up for the lack of ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I finally broke down and unloaded the gear today. It was a sad day.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

quackpot said:


> I finally broke down and unloaded the gear today. It was a sad day.


I did the same thing today! I packed everything away in hopes of a VERY long ice-season next yr!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

And you guys bashed me for posting a year in ice review thread back in January.......told ya so. I started the boat motor up this morning and getting the walleye gear ready for this weekend.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

bought a vex ,just think it will be nice and new next year..i hit pymatuning the other day there was 3'' in one lil spot couldnt move much,but it was nice to get out for about 6 hours..:S


CHOPIQ said:


> With a tear in my eye I stored all my ice gear today. Only ice fished once this year. Hit Indian one day and only kept about fifteen gills. I had bought a new vex fl12 and used it one day. I am hoping for a good mushroom season to make up for the lack of ice.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

well one more for me,even my kids are upset about the lack of ice.Put all the gear back in storage yesterday.If anything it allowed me to do more exploring this year but I'd rather be fishing.Man my freezer looks empty!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

it's all my fault. in the 35 + years of my ice fishing career, i was always searching for something more. in the last 10 years, i've got 2 shanties, a heater, a vex....tackle for an army. i always waited for someone else to give good ice reports, then i'd dig out my gear and go. no matter how well i thought i planned it, something got lost, forgotten, or left behind. extra gloves, lantern mantles, augers, flashlights--- we've all done it. last season was a great one for everyone. i caught a lot of fish, but they were small fish, so i was more determined than ever this season. after thanksgiving i had my gear out, tested, and ready to go on a moments notice. nothing left to chance, i had at least 2 of everything. when i broke my ankle on Christmas eve, i was sure we'd have 2 feet of ice, just because i was laid up. next year, i'm gonna let it freeze, grab my gear and go. i'd rather be fishing without something extra than not be fishing at all.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kind of a catch 22 for me. Glad we didnt get a terrible winter this year but at the same time was really looking forward to getting back on the ice. Guess the ice gear will have to sit another year...


----------

